# R32 Tool kit, radiator holders and OEM bonnet stay



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as above

missing the tool kit (must be complete)

radiator holders (currently have carbon ones )

oem bonnet stay (currently have the titanium zealous one)

thanks


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Are you on about the top rad holders? I have a set knocking bout


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, the ones where the little rubbers fit into.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

pretty sure I've got the complete tool kit. I'll look tonight.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks 

no rush, the car wont be on the road for a couple of months anyway.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

these ones


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup those but I have new rubbers - if you can let me know a price delivered - (to the U.K. ) drop me a pm


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I think I have a couple of the tool kits in my garage
The ones that came in the leather pouch, orange wheel chock's etc, think I got a screwdriver in one?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Found them, far from complete 
Only got one chock at the moment too. 
Ping me a message if they are of any use to you dude


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Nissan scissor jack


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok thanks


----------

